# Honda HS624TCD ignition key switch



## VR6_MTL (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi.. the switch is broken and don't have the key

I'm unable to find a parts diagram for the hs624TCD

anyone have the parts number


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

I had a 928 Track Drive at work that had a broken switch and the simple fix was to replace the keyed switch with a simple toggle switch. Get a good metal one, not plastic. Our blower had 2 wires to the keyed switch so the toggle was the perfect replacement. I think I just needed to use a washer or two to align the toggle switch with the existing hole.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

VR6_MTL said:


> I'm unable to find a parts diagram for the hs624TCD
> 
> anyone have the parts number


Since that is a Canadian model, it will have parts unique to Canada, and most online parts sites are usually US-only models. A good place to start is your local (Canada-based) Honda Power Equipment Dealer.

Honda Canada Customer Relations can help if you don't have a local dealer:

Honda Auto, M/C, P/E & Marine Customer Relations 
180 Honda Blvd Markham, ON L6C 0H9 
Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329) 
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)


----------

